# dead duck in a nest box



## dbonner2731 (Jun 29, 2005)

has any one seen what type of bird is using the pole nest on frank rd east of the river there are 2 of them today hanging off of the side of the box was a dead hen mallard.no other birds in site it they are about 40ft high.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i would say somebodys lunch


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Yep, sounds like some kind of raptor..hawk, falcon, eagle made a kill


----------

